# Cotton yarn sale - Pisgah



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

For those who use cotton yarn, Pisgah is closing and selling off their inventory. Prices are 50% off (except for peachs-n-creme) and the cones are a real bargain. They have everything from fine crochet cotton to double-worsted weight. I have used their yarns for my crocheted lace sweaters and the quality is excellent; they use long-staple cotton and have beautiful colors. I'm so sad to see them close.

elmore-pisgah.com is the address


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no! Another mill bites the dust. I looked at the website and didn't see signs of them closing, so you must have heard about it somewhere else. 

Love the peaches and cream, wish that was on sale...


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

True, Weever, the website says "inventory reduction" and doesn't mention the closing. Local news reports tell of the sale and closing -- 81 jobs lost, a 40-year-old company. I've heard this is the last cotton yarn mill in NC. There are many empty textile mills here in SC, too, and much less cotton grown here than in years past.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

weever said:


> Oh, no! Another mill bites the dust. I looked at the website and didn't see signs of them closing, so you must have heard about it somewhere else.
> 
> Love the peaches and cream, wish that was on sale...


Herrschners catalog has Sugar and Cream priced 16.99/cone vs a cone of P n C at 7.49 from Pisgah's website. http://www.peaches-creme.com/
What doesn't get purchased before they close will be shipped to Canada to SpinRite (Bernat,Paton,Lily).

I am broken hearted for those wonderful folks soon to be with no jobs. Flo has worked there for 34+ years.

I read cotton prices are soaring this year, something about China having a 30-40% crop loss(rain/flood). News headliner online stated to expect cottom summer clothes to jump 80% this year.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

shepmom said:


> Herrschners catalog has Sugar and Cream priced 16.99/cone vs a cone of P n C at 7.49 from Pisgah's website. http://www.peaches-creme.com/
> What doesn't get purchased before they close will be shipped to Canada to SpinRite (Bernat,Paton,Lily).
> 
> I am broken hearted for those wonderful folks soon to be with no jobs. Flo has worked there for 34+ years.
> ...


Good point about the inexpensive prices. 

So sad for the workers. And angry. Soon we will not manufacture anything in this country anymore. And we will lose the know-how and the machinery...


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

weever said:


> Good point about the inexpensive prices.
> 
> So sad for the workers. And angry. Soon we will not manufacture anything in this country anymore. And we will lose the know-how and the machinery...


Yes. We are going to a store closing this PM. In business 100 years till now.
Pepsi closed 1 plant.

Elmore-Pisgah started in 1920.
http://www.peaches-creme.com/about.htm

Times are changing. Guess, we'll be importing near about everything into the USA.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanted to let folks know that I ordered some of the peaches and creme yarn, despite it not being included in the 50% sale. Very nice; fairly quick shipping. All set for crocheting dishcloths for a while...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

That is right up the road from me and a few miles from my mom's house.
Crying shame. My town is LITTERED with closed mills. I can think of 10 within a few miles of my house. It is a weird, desolate scene here.

And..if you are making dishcloths, will the Pisgah yarns they sell work? I briefly looked and couldn't tell the thickness of the yarns.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I use both peaches and creme from Pisgah and sugar and cream (from Canada) cotton for dishcloths. Works wonderfully. Choose your hook (or needle size) by how tight and thick you want them. The regular peaches and creme is worsted weight. They also sell double worsted, which I take to mean "thicker-than-worsted". =)

I am so sorry for the desolation. We have a few (!) empty places up here in Michigan, too. But somehow I mourn the loss of a mill more than the loss of an auto parts factory.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Flo, let us know they will officially close Feb 25th except for about six people. They'll be there a little while longer.

Orders are shipping at a slower speed than their whirlwind speed of the past. Purchase overload.(online and locals) Flo is having to put in 13-14 hour days, helping to get the orders ready for shipping. She just celebrated her 64th year. Very sweet lady. Got to know her on Ravelry.

Alot of businesses have come and gone but none have felt so personal as this family biz closing.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What would you purchase from this company if you were just starting out, and had no cotton inventory? What about rayon? What do you use for dishcloths? Looking at Pisgah's site, a 100% Rayon Chenile cone is $10, Honeysuckle yarns- What does mercerized mean, and is that important? What does EPI mean? (weaving) What kind of ply do you need for towells and dishcloths? 
Want to order here, but not sure where to begin. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I've liked everything I've purchased from Pisgah. I just bought 2 more big boxes of cones of the finer cotton for crocheting. The rayon chenille is a very soft yarn with no give and it's hard to rip out and redo, but it makes soft scarves or items where the yarn doesn't have to stretch. Mercerized thread is treated to be smoother than the softer cotton. It's mostly used for crocheting or tatting lace. It doesn't absorb water well enough to make dishcloths or towels and is usually too fine for that. EPI is "ends per inch" in weaving. You can judge the size of the yarn by the needle/hook size suggested. Most people use the peaches-n-cream worsted weight for cloths and towels,I think. I wove a nice blanket with the double worsted, but it's pretty thick for crocheting or knitting.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Article 930 is the medium worsted (4ply) commonly used as the workhorse cotton.
ie. dishcloths, potholders, bath cloths, hand towels, blankets,...

Article 980 is double worsted (8ply) version of 930. I only used it once cause it's hard to handle imo. I rather double two 930s together.
hefty items ie.potholders,rugs

Mercerized, perle,pearl... "Mercerized cotton is a special kind of cotton yarn that is more lustrous than conventional cotton. It is also stronger, takes dye a little more readily, makes the yarn more resistant to mildew and reduces lint. It also may not shrink or lose its shape as much as "regular" cotton." http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/f/mercerized.htm

Article 940(mercerized) about a DK weight is used alot for clothing or wearables.
ie scarf, shirt, fingerless gloves, decorative items, purses...
Article 960(mercerized) is a light fingering weight similar to Article 940 except in thickness. 
Also used for clothing/wearables but a finer yarn and lighter weight. ie. shawls, long vests,doilies and more

I like 925C not as thick as PnC(article 930) for non-tie, hand towels. Baby bibs,hats,etc
But I generally have more PnC on hand and use that instead. Plus 925c doesn't have the yummy color selection.


----------

